# Disney schließt Micky Epic Studio Junction Point



## KonterSchock (30. Januar 2013)

*Disney schließt Micky Epic Studio Junction Point*

und wieder mal schießt eine spiel schmiede,
Aus mit Micky Maus - Disney schließt Micky Epic Studio Junction Point - PS3 Forum - PS3inside

Gamasutra - News - It's official: Disney shuts down Epic Mickey studio Junction Point


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Disney schließt Micky Epic Studio Junction Point*

Na dann wird Warren Spector vielleicht der nächste Altherr der Industrie, der über Kickstarter versucht, ein Spiel zu finanzieren

Epic Mickey, wie Micky Epic im Original heißt, war ein Spiel von der Sorte: Idee gut, Ausführung schlecht. Beim 2. Teil war die Luft daher raus und die Miserable KI von Oswald, der einem eigentlich helfen soll, aber einem generell immer vors Rohr läuft, haben wohl zum aus geführt. Schade eigentlich, denn wie gesagt, die Idee war echt gut.


----------

